# PeaMutt Butter Dog Biscuits



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I made these for Bentley last Christmas also gave them to friends and family members that have dogs. I cut them out with a dog bone cookie cutter and put a few in cellophane Christmas bags and tied with ribbon. They went over big. Bentley is a picky eater and he loved these. 

PeaMutt Butter Dog Biscuits

2 Tblsp. corn oil 
1/4 cup peanut butter
1 cup water
1 cup whole wheat flour
2 cups white flour
Mix in the order given. Roll onto floured surface and cut out into shapes. Bake at 350 F. for 20 minutes

Use any cookie cutter. Bones, fire hydrant, cat, mailman . You can find all kinds of cookie cutters. There are some really cute shapes and the best place I have found to order is called Off The Beaten Path www.cookiecutter.com


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

oh man they sound good, too bad I'm on a diet, everything sounds good when your on a diet, even dog treats  I will have to try those for Sampson and Maggie


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

That's an excellent recipe. I'll have to try those. I love making treats for my dogs.


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

I made the PeaMutt Butter dog biscuits tonight, and Sassi just loves them!
And she has to be one of the Fussiest eaters of all time! She will even go a couple of days without eating! Our vet calls her a 'true Canine' because she will fill up (like the animals in the wild do) and then go for a couple of days without eating. 
This use to :wacko: drive me nutz!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Just wanted you to know that 'miss fussy eater' LOVES







the biscuits. 

I do have one question though...how thin do you roll out the dough? 
I rolled it out to about 1/4". Should these biscuits be thicker? 

(PS...they don't taste bad at all...John and I both tried them :lol: 
Pam


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks! It sounds like a great recipe and not too difficult to make!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Nichole,

Yes, corn oil or vegie oil can be used ( :lol: corn is a vegie you know







:lol: )

Judi


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Judi, how thin do you roll out the dough? Or does it even matter?









Pam/Sassi


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

These sound great, I know they are "human" ingredients, but do you think they can be baked and frozen to keep them fresh? Sisse is not yet with us and I am having a SERIOUS case of the "nesting" instinct that I had before my kids were born. I just want to make, make, make, read, read, read, buy, buy, buy!!







My Joe just looks at me and shakes his head.......


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Yum I bet Flurry will love them!
Thanks


----------

